# companion care vets, castration



## shakeable69 (Mar 23, 2015)

Hi!
Dolly has just come back home after having his crown jewels removed, he looks so sad! 
However I'm not sad, in fuming! 
So we got to the vets this morning, and as per the email I got last week I agreed to him having a blood test prior to the op, better safe than sorry.
So the cost of the castration was £45, the tests £55, I thought today would cost me £100.
But when I went this morning I got told that fluids IV is very important during an op, it helps keeping blood pressure through the procedure and speeds up recovery after the anesthetic. If I wanted dolly to have the IV I'd have to pay another £70!!!!! As if I'm gonna say no! The greedy [email protected]*a%ds!! 
Surely they would have an IV drip on anyway??
When I picked him up they also told me only to feed him boiled chicken and rice for a couple of days, any advise on this?

Anyway, does anyone know of a good feline vet in the Harlow/Bishops Stortford/Stansted area???
I'm taking dolly back for two check ups in the next few days and after I'm done with them! How easy is it to transfer his file to another vet?

Rant over

Thanks


----------



## rox666 (May 22, 2012)

Don't know what to say - I'm not a vet and never been given that as an option when I've took one of mine in for surgery. It sounds a really odd way of going about things though. So you get your basic op cost and then optional add-ons? Bit like a no frills airlines.

Like you say, you should have been told all about this upfront so you had time to make an informed decision. I don't blame you for switching vets. If it were me I would complain about how you were put on the spot and all the info should have been provided when given the costs up front.


----------



## m1xc2 (Mar 19, 2015)

.


----------



## Maldives (Mar 12, 2015)

That sounds like rather a lot to me for a castration! If you want to switch vets no problem I've done it in the past when I've moved home just go in and register with the new one and they should be able to request notes from your current vet. Even if not moving home if not happy with current vet it's your choice to change after all you are the one paying the bill! There's no law saying you have to stay with the current one.


----------



## shakeable69 (Mar 23, 2015)

rox666 said:


> Don't know what to say - I'm not a vet and never been given that as an option when I've took one of mine in for surgery. It sounds a really odd way of going about things though. So you get your basic op cost and then optional add-ons? Bit like a no frills airlines.
> 
> Like you say, you should have been told all about this upfront so you had time to make an informed decision. I don't blame you for switching vets. If it were me I would complain about how you were put on the spot and all the info should have been provided when given the costs up front.


It's actually called 'gold standard' castration!

He is now home really upset because of his collar, he's trying to drink but can't reach his bowl, any ideas there?

Lizbsn, Thanks For The recommendation, ideally we'd like someone closer, in case of emergencies really.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

An IV drip is not standard you have to pay extra for it. I always insist on an IV drip whenever one of my cats needs a GA. However I never bother with the pre op blood test. The price you've paid seems about average I'd say.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

I've seen spaying and neutering ops done with no iv drip bags needed. In fact Teddy came home early from his op as he had woken and was screaming the place down.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Every time Pooh goes to the vets, they put him on an IV drip


----------



## QueenStromba (Mar 31, 2015)

My vet is part of the same group as the Wanstead Veterinary Hospital (The Goddard Veterinary Group) and I'm really happy with them too.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

lizbsn said:


> It's a little bit away from you, but I go to Wanstead Veterinary Hospital in E11 and have nothing but good things to say about them. Snape's snip cost £52 including everything,


To anyone who thinks London is expensive wants to come up here - it's well over £100 for a male cat to be neutered .... even more for a female!


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

shakeable69 said:


> He is now home really upset because of his collar, he's trying to drink but can't reach his bowl, any ideas there?


When my cat had to wear a collar for several weeks I put his water into an old casserole dish ( large ). It meant that he had to dunk the collar in order to drink but at least he could drink. I used the lid to the casserole dish for his food. The edge of the collar needed to be wiped after he'd eaten each time . The reaction to the collar was frightening for the first couple of days but after a while he learned to make adjustments for it.

Hopefully Dolly will soon be feeling much better.

Edited to add: Dolly might benefit from having a shallower litter tray whilst he has the collar on. He will probably find it easier to get in and out of.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Shakeable, in my experience kittens are not usually given IV fluids during a GA for a neutering op, and as male neutering is usually such a quick procedure the kitten is not under anaesthetic for long.

But older adult cats may be given IV fluids during a GA if the vet feels it is wise, and they would be usually regarded as essential if a cat has CKD.

In any case your vet should have given you an exact quote of expected costs before the day you took your cat in for the op. So you'd have had the opportunity to 'shop around' at other vets.

Although vets all do neutering and spaying ops at a loss, probably the additional services e.g. blood test and IV fluids are paid at full cost, so that's why the fee seems comparatively high.

I think you should write to the Practice Manager and make a complaint about the fact the full charges were not quoted to you before the day. Also I'd ask them why they felt it necessary to give a kitten IV fluids during a routine neutering op.



> When I picked him up they also told me only to feed him boiled chicken and rice for a couple of days, any advise on this?


Not sure why he'd need a special diet - chicken and rice (or preferably just chicken) is advised when there is an upset tummy or diarrhoea. But a G.A can cause vomiting in some kitties, so chicken won't do him any harm just for today.

EDIT: he shouldn't need to wear a cone collar. None of mine ever has after a neutering op. Most kitties don't lick the wound and stitches these days are not usually accessible. You can at least take the nasty collar off whilst he eats and whilst you are around to supervise him.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Completely agree with Chillminx. You've been conned 
Firstly I was surprised you were offered a blood test prior to neutering, but in Dolly's case I thought it was a sensible option given his background.
However, I've NEVER known a male cat to require IVs during castration - for goodness sake it only takes a few minutes! Also he shouldn't need a collar - take it off and see how he does.
Sorry you've had such a bad experience, definitely look around for a new vet


----------



## LostSoul (Sep 29, 2012)

I've neve experienced anything like that when any of my boys were neutered but ive only had 3 and they were neutered in 1993, 2012 and 2014...Finn was the last one to be done and i dropped him off at 8:30am and picked him up at 12, no cone, no special diet and he just carried on like normal...in fact i had to double check that the vet had actually taken things away because he was acting so normal.
ive also had 4 females spayed and have never been offered blood tests or told they would need IV's. i know it depends on their background but i do think the vet is taking advantage and a lot of people simply could not afford to pay that much for a castration and that will end up with a lot of unwanted kittens...


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

QueenStromba said:


> My vet is part of the same group as the Wanstead Veterinary Hospital (The Goddard Veterinary Group) and I'm really happy with them too.


We're with the Goddard Group and I am very happy with my vets. I've not known IV for a routine neutering either????

Nor a collar????

And just given normal food????


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

I use companion care vets and I have had lots of cats neutered and not had a problem so maybe depends where you are, as I believe they are a franchise. I have had a girl spayed this week, £60. I wouldn't personally have pre op bloods done on a young cat and I wouldn't pay for IV fluids, a castration takes literally seconds! In terms of recovery I feed as normal once I get them home usually they are zooming around as soon as out the box. I have never used a collar for a male or female. Our vets uses dis-solvable stitches so nothing to pull at anyway.


----------



## The puppy clinic (Mar 28, 2015)

Hi there, 

I'm sorry you had a bad experience with the veterinary hospital. I have been a veterinary nurse for 13 years and I have never seen anyone administer fluids to a male cat whilst being neutered. 

I have neutered male cats and it takes at most 10 minutes to do the procedure. 
This does not include the time for the anaesthetic to take effect or ware off. 

Unless it is a serious surgery or the patient has an under lying condition, or their condition deteriorated during the surgery intravenous fluids are unnecessary and costly for pets being neutered. Most veterinary hospital would not administer them for a cat neutering. 
Personally, I would certainly move from the veterinary clinic. 
Kind regards, 

Mairin


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Speak to the senior partner companion care vets are a franchise and complain - the costs are outrageous


----------



## Bluefluffybirmans (Jun 9, 2014)

That is really expensive, I'm in the south (uk) and it cost about £100 to get my girl and boy done at vets for pets and they were really good with them and both cats recovered very quickly.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I very rarely put cats on IV fluids during any GA. They can be so easily volume overloaded.

All our bitch spays and dog castrations go on fluids though and it's included in the price.


----------



## shakeable69 (Mar 23, 2015)

Hi all, thanks for all your posts
Dolly has calmed down a bit with the collar, we have been using his bowls from when he was tiny, he can eat out of those, but he won't drink water if it's not off his fountain, so I've been putting a couple of tablespoons of water in his food, and he's had it all.

I will be writing a complaint, but I very much doubt anything will come come out of it.

It's not the fact that they asked for fluids orbthe price, is the way it's been done, asking me las minute about it and saying how much he will benefit from it, wich now seems was totally unnecessary.

I will take him on Thursday to have his scar checks and I'll speak tonsomeone then.

I'll let you know how things go.


----------



## Citrineblue (Sep 28, 2012)

Teddy did have a drip but only after his first neutering went wrong! And he was dripping blood the next day, the breeders senior vet had to complete the operation properly searching for his tube to tie off I think. However the breeder was then left with the bill £200,for the second operation ie second load of anaesthetics drips etc done by the main vet. I would have been miffed as they had allowed a newbie to do the first op!


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi ya

I cant believe how much they have charged you and told you etc! 

I live in Harlow and I use Kew Vets, They have a very good reputation and ive never had any problems with them.

I used to use Goddards when I lived in London but I must admit I had a very very bad/sad experience with them and will never go near them again and would never recommend them again...but that's just from my experience with them.


----------



## gesic (Feb 19, 2009)

The ironic thing is it probably took them longer to do tests and put on fluids than it would have to do the castration! Plus a whole lot more stressful on the cats due to having to be restrained for IV access rather than using an intramuscular reversible injection??! Total overkill in my opinion.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

This is the problem with giving a headline price to grab custom, those who advertise the lowest price will have to make the money somewhere.


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

My little one was castrated at 4 months, no bloods before hand and he would be under such a short time fluids would only be needed if a complication occurred, his wound was so small he didn't need stiches, the castration and a pouch of dinner afterwards cost £35, it would have been £37 with stitches. 

Its a shame you have been treated this way, I guess the only positive is you know to avoid their services in the future.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

I use Companion care. Never had a problem. I have been offered the pre op blood tests but have never had them done. In fact the vet has said really he would only do them in older cats or the kitten had a pretty existing condition. I did ask for them with my last kitten as his breeder informed me. That they have had previous cats with clotting issues. Even then he suggested that he just nicked his gum while under anaesthetic and time how long it took his blood to clot. 

All my cats have been fine after spaying and neutering with them. Only the females have needed collars and had to go back for post op checks. 

Sorry you have had such a bad experience. I'm sure to neuter both mine it was £40. A massive difference from what you have been charged I would expect to pay that for a dog and my dog came home with a collar on.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

gesic said:


> The ironic thing is it probably took them longer to do tests and put on fluids than it would have to do the castration! Plus a whole lot more stressful on the cats due to having to be restrained for IV access rather than using an intramuscular reversible injection??! Total overkill in my opinion.


Depends - depending on the weight of the cat and what drugs you're using, some of the IM injections end up being quite a large volume. Quite a lot for a small kitty.

We do a mixture of IM protocols and IV propofol, depending on the weight of the cat and their temperament. We actually place an IV for the vast majority of patients, but I don't use a lot of fluids for cats. I like having the IV for emergencies.


----------



## MightyMouse88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Pre op bloods are routine where I live - it makes sense to me to have them - espcially the older a pet gets. They can pick up underlying issues that could make the op higher risk - being anaemic for example - increase the risk of haemorrhage (I'm assuming here - it's that way for humans though).

IV fluids I'd imagine would be if the animal has a drop in blood pressure -did you ASK WHY it was offered?

One thing wiill do from now on - and espcially if it's to the after hours vet - willbe to *take my own bag of IV fluids*. Much cheaper to buy ity r self and have it stored at home and use that than to pay via a vets (human meds are usually subsided so cheaper and you can buy many medical supplies online yourself).

Kicked myself that I didnt remember to take my own IV fluids the second and third time I had to goto after hours! Hopefully I will remember next time!!!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

MightyMouse88 said:


> Pre op bloods are routine where I live - it makes sense to me to have them - espcially the older a pet gets. They can pick up underlying issues that could make the op higher risk - being anaemic for example - increase the risk of haemorrhage (I'm assuming here - it's that way for humans though).
> 
> IV fluids I'd imagine would be if the animal has a drop in blood pressure -did you ASK WHY it was offered?
> 
> ...


Where do you buy them? In the UK at least, veterinary fluids are POM-V so require a prescription. Besides, looking online you can get a 250ml bag of Vetivex Hartmann's for £3.36, we charge ours out at a fiver or so, so not a tremendous saving.

I could only find human versions in packs of 20, which seems a bit overkill!

The actual fluids are small potatoes in the grand scheme of things, especially if it's an emergency visit.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

MightyMouse88 said:


> Pre op bloods are routine where I live - it makes sense to me to have them - espcially the older a pet gets. They can pick up underlying issues that could make the op higher risk - being anaemic for example - increase the risk of haemorrhage (I'm assuming here - it's that way for humans though).
> 
> IV fluids I'd imagine would be if the animal has a drop in blood pressure -did you ASK WHY it was offered?
> 
> ...


Its not the norm to do this in the UK and I'm not sure why you would want to anyway


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

moggie14 said:


> Its not the norm to do this in the UK and I'm not sure why you would want to anyway


You would literally knock £2 or 3 off the bill if you brought your own bag of fluids to us.


----------



## MightyMouse88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Shoshannah said:


> You would literally knock £2 or 3 off the bill if you brought your own bag of fluids to us.


I can get a bag of. iV fluids for 50c - with exchange rate that would be about 25p (is pence the same as cents?)

One bag of iV fluids at after hours costs me $140 - roughly £70 equivalent. So yeah - huge cost saving and as iLready HAVE the fluids, why not use them?

NB - I don't GET the Iv fluids specifically for vet trips - I have them as part of my work and are in my medical bag.-as they Re virtually FREE it make perfect sense to grab a bag next time I have to head to after hours just in case they're needed.


----------



## MightyMouse88 (Aug 20, 2014)

moggie14 said:


> Its not the norm to do this in the UK and I'm not sure why you would want to anyway


Norm for??? Iv fluids or blood test pre op?

Iv fluids aren't usual here for a spay or neuter - I was meaning Iv fluids when my cat ended up at after hours and needed ive lids for treatment to flush a suspected toxin out

If you mean pre op bloods - I would think it odd they aren't done? I've been told (for years) it is OPTIONAL but recommended just in case there is an underlying issue that might make surgery unsafe.

I don't always have the bloods done - a healthy boy being neutured - not necessarily (although I have before); dental work for an older cat, definelty. Surgery for illness also defintley. A Spey - I would (higher risk of bleeding than a neuter).


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

MightyMouse88 said:


> I can get a bag of. iV fluids for 50c - with exchange rate that would be about 25p (is pence the same as cents?)
> 
> One bag of iV fluids at after hours costs me $140 - roughly £70 equivalent. So yeah - huge cost saving and as iLready HAVE the fluids, why not use them?
> 
> NB - I don't GET the Iv fluids specifically for vet trips - I have them as part of my work and are in my medical bag.-as they Re virtually FREE it make perfect sense to grab a bag next time I have to head to after hours just in case they're needed.


Wow.  We don't even charge a fraction of that for fluids, even OOH.


----------



## MightyMouse88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Shoshannah said:


> Wow.  We don't even charge a fraction of that for fluids, even OOH.


crazy huh that was t after hours however - id imagine costs are higher there cos of the number of clients not paying the bills

other things here are heaps cheeper - an emergency csection for a cat for example - if my cat needed one it would cost approx $600 max - or the IUK equivalent of around 300 pounds. planned csection would be cheaper still (but not by much probably)


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

MightyMouse88 said:


> crazy huh that was t after hours however - id imagine costs are higher there cos of the number of clients not paying the bills
> 
> other things here are heaps cheeper - an emergency csection for a cat for example - if my cat needed one it would cost approx $600 max - or the IUK equivalent of around 300 pounds. planned csection would be cheaper still (but not by much probably)


I don't know if you are in the US but the exchange rate hasn't been 2:1 for a long time . $600 is nearer £400


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

MightyMouse88 said:


> Norm for??? Iv fluids or blood test pre op?


I meant bringing your own - I've never heard of that in the UK, however if it's so expensive where you are MM I can understand why you did so


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

MightyMouse88 said:


> I can get a bag of. iV fluids for 50c - with exchange rate that would be about 25p (is pence the same as cents?)
> 
> One bag of iV fluids at after hours costs me $140 - roughly £70 equivalent. So yeah - huge cost saving and as iLready HAVE the fluids, why not use them?
> 
> NB - I don't GET the Iv fluids specifically for vet trips - I have them as part of my work and are in my medical bag.-as they Re virtually FREE it make perfect sense to grab a bag next time I have to head to after hours just in case they're needed.


Is that really what is being charged for the fluids, or for a bag of fluid, a vet (out of hours), maybe a nurse, a giving set, for your cat to occupy a pen and maybe other stuff as well.

I also can't believe that an out-of-hours C-section is so cheap compared to the fluids, and I imagine a cat undergoing a C-section would be given fluids.


----------



## MightyMouse88 (Aug 20, 2014)

OrientalSlave said:


> Is that really what is being charged for the fluids, or for a bag of fluid, a vet (out of hours), maybe a nurse, a giving set, for your cat to occupy a pen and maybe other stuff as well.
> 
> I also can't believe that an out-of-hours C-section is so cheap compared to the fluids, and I imagine a cat undergoing a C-section would be given fluids.


Yep after hours would of course inlcude the overhead costs.. must be a lot cheaper at the regular vets.

I know what you mean about differing costs re emergency csection - but then I notice a neuter or Spey where i am tends to be quite a bit more expensive too - a neuter here would cost approx $120-40 (half that for the UK), a Spey around $170-180... (I think I've seen the same on here quoted as little as £30-50??? Which would be around $60-100 here.?)

Only reason I can think an emergency csection is a lot cheaper is perhaps my local vets would mich rather absorb the costs of that if it means people don't sit at home hoping for the best and put mum and babies at high risk simply they can't afford the emergency vet bill


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

MightyMouse88 said:


> I know what you mean about differing costs re emergency csection - but then I notice a neuter or Spey where i am tends to be quite a bit more expensive too - a neuter here would cost approx $120-40 (half that for the UK), a Spey around $170-180... (I think I've seen the same on here quoted as little as £30-50??? Which would be around $60-100 here.?)


Have no idea where you've got £30 from - unless it's with discount through a scheme for those on certain benefits .... it's certainly not the norm!

A spay here is over £100 and just less for a male neutering

CG has sadly had several emergency c-sections in the past few weeks & I know they've been well over £400 .... and that's with the discount her vet offers her for being a rescue!


----------



## m1xc2 (Mar 19, 2015)

.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

If you look on my vets website there is a price list its Cherrydown vets Basildon. Look under services they have a price list in there. And cat spay is £35 and castration is £28 . Dog spay is £100-£120 castration is £80-£95 they are probably slightly dearer with their consultation but I don't mind that as they someone there 24 hours so if there is an emergency or a pet in the hospital they are not alone.

Viv xx


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

vivien said:


> If you look on my vets website there is a price list its Cherrydown vets Basildon. Look under services they have a price list in there. And cat spay is £35 and castration is £28 . Dog spay is £100-£120 castration is £80-£95 they are probably slightly dearer with their consultation but I don't mind that as they someone there 24 hours so if there is an emergency or a pet in the hospital they are not alone.
> 
> Viv xx


Jeezzzzzz how is it so cheap?

I def don't think that's the norm here - unless you've got a voucher from a rescue / organisation

Do they do it at cost to try to encourage people to have it done?

Honestly ..... I paid over £80 to have Mia spayed and that was 6 1/2 years ago! It is over £100 here now

I paid £230 to have Maisie done 3 years ago (and that was at my mum's vets which is cheaper than mine)

My friend recently had her dog spayed (price for a dog 20-30kg) and it was £360 ......


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Lilylass said:


> Jeezzzzzz how is it so cheap?
> 
> I def don't think that's the norm here - unless you've got a voucher from a rescue / organisation
> 
> ...


They have always been very good on their neutering and inoculation prices. When I have Gemma spayed next month but I am going for the keyhole spay because Gemma is still very boisterous bless her.

Viv xx


----------



## MightyMouse88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Lilylass said:


> Jeezzzzzz how is it so cheap?
> 
> I paid £230 to have Maisie done 3 years ago (and that was at my mum's vets which is cheaper than mine)
> 
> My friend recently had her dog spayed (price for a dog 20-30kg) and it was £360 ......


Holy crap - that would be the price of a emergency cseciton here lol

The prices of under £100 must have. Been for a shelter / charity nuetur or Spey perhaps.

I think it's fairly common for some vets to lowers prices of spays / neuters, so that they're done.

I was lucky to get 3 of my cats microchipped for FREE a few years back - although that was pretty radical circumstances- major natural disaster /s and all meant a lot of missing / lost pets ... Fundraising for animals during that time paid for microchipping of thousands of animals


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

Our vet (a companion care) charges £45 for castration and £65 for spay. That is their standard price and covers a post op check if required (I never bother having been through it so many times lol) and they use dissolving stitches. I do get a 'multi cat' discount on top. I have also found out this week that they will take the cat into the hospital the night before if you can't get them there for 8.30am for no extra charge. Vaccinations are £45 for full course and £30 for boosters. I have used them for both for last few years and not had any issues but realise it can vary from place to place. We are in the midlands.


----------



## jess91 (Jun 28, 2011)

This is up North obviously but these are the prices for our vets

Neutering
Cat castrate	£37.60
Cat spay	£64.47
Dog castrate (weight dependent)	£119.43 - £166.07
Bitch spay (weight dependent)	£169.85 - £207.40
Key hole Bitch spay (laparoscopy)	£350.00


----------



## m1xc2 (Mar 19, 2015)

.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Most UK vets lower their charges for feline neuter or spay operations, and some even make a loss on them. Imagine how much it would cost if they charged full price!


----------



## LostSoul (Sep 29, 2012)

There is an easipet care vet near me which i've used for a few times but it isn't my regular vet because you cant book an appointment you just sit and wait, their neutering prices are very reasonable though..ad they are open sundays and bank holidays at no extra cost.

£37.50 for a cat castration, offer price £25 if aged 12-20 weeks
Cat spay £47.50, offer price £35 if aged 12-20 weeks, 
Cat spay (Midline &/or Pregnant) £57.50

Dog castration (up to 10kgs) £90
Dog castration (10 to 20kgs) £110 
Dog castration (20 to 40kgs) £120	
Dog castration over 40kgs , £145 
Dog castration any size Offer price £60 if aged 12-20 weeks

Bitch spay (up to 10kgs) £120 
Bitch spay (10 to 20 kgs) £140 
Bitch spay (20 to 40kgs) £150	
Bitch spay over 40kgs £155	
Bitch spay any size Offer price £95 if aged 12-20 weeks


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> Jeezzzzzz how is it so cheap?
> 
> I def don't think that's the norm here - unless you've got a voucher from a rescue / organisation
> 
> Do they do it at cost to try to encourage people to have it done?


It's advertised at headline rates to get customers through the door. Some vets do run it as a loss leader without strings but others use it as an opportunity to upsell - expecting to sell wormers and maybe even food. Some quote a low price but it isn't inclusive and extra things appear on the bill. At least the OP in this case was given the option - it isn't so unusual for owners to be faced with a bill higher than expected when they come to pick up their animal. A low headline rate doesn't always mean the best value.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

moggie14 said:


> Completely agree with Chillminx. You've been conned
> Firstly I was surprised you were offered a blood test prior to neutering, but in Dolly's case I thought it was a sensible option given his background.
> However, I've NEVER known a male cat to require IVs during castration - for goodness sake it only takes a few minutes! Also he shouldn't need a collar - take it off and see how he does.
> Sorry you've had such a bad experience, definitely look around for a new vet


Same here...my Kato was castrated recently, took him in at 8.30, phone call at 11 to pick him up. No drip. No cone. The only time I've _sometimes_ had a cone was with a female spay. £57 total for op, but was a bit surprised that a microchip was £35 as I thought it might be a bit less when being inserted at the same time as op...no separate visit etc. I never paid that much for a chip before, think the most was £15 when it was done with a neutering.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Wow!! £35 for a chip is a lot!  Can't see how that is justified for a procedure taking less than a minute.  My vet charges £15 as I recall. 

I think as Havoc says this is how some vets work, with the actual neutering as a loss leader, but with expensive add-ons bumping up the total cost.


----------



## m1xc2 (Mar 19, 2015)

.


----------



## Citrineblue (Sep 28, 2012)

Six cats neutered here only once with a cone and that was the breeders vets allowing an inexperienced newbie to do the castration which then had to be done again and more invasive. My vets have done our four boys and one girl( midline my request) with no cones and no drips.

£42.50 castration

£55.00 Spey, flank


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

The vet who neuters my kittens charges the local rescue £30 to castrate an adult male cat - I know as I donated to their account for the one we trapped in my garden.

My kittens are done on a package for worm, chip, neuter, vaccinate and I get a discount of about 20%. Standard price for the package is about £150 for boys & £160 for boys. She is a small, cheap vet, she doesn't do anything fancy, but she is a great vet. I have another one for fancy stuff, and a FIV/FeLV snap test plus letter there is almost £60.


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

My vet comes under Manchester area and his package price for

Chip 
Neuter
Innoculations
Worm
Flea

is £100.

A chip alone is £12. Not sure about the rest - I just know what he charged a friend of mine last month for her kitten package.

He's an independent - I think they charge less for this in the hope you'll stick with them if the cat ever needs treatment.


----------

